# Fragen zu anderen Sprachen nicht erlaubt?



## ARadauer (4. Aug 2010)

Warum schließen wir hier die Fragen zu PHP?

Schadet ja nicht oder?


----------



## Noctarius (4. Aug 2010)

Weil der Ton in Antworten irgendwie nicht dem Standard entspricht und die Eigeninitiative zu wünschen übrig lässt. Meine Meinung.


----------



## maki (4. Aug 2010)

Hatte das auch so verstanden dass es nicht generell darum geht Fragen zu anderen Sprachen zu  unterbinden (dafür gibt es ja das Softwareentwicklung Unterforum), sondern es speziell um den TS ging.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Aug 2010)

es wurde sich bemüht und Titel aktualisiert/ verschoben,
die Schließung trifft so auftretende Anonyme auch bei Java-Themen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (4. Aug 2010)

Schließe mich Noctarius an. Er sagt selber: er will nichts testen/ausprobieren er will von uns fertige php-lösungen. Er postet selbst einen api-link und ist sich zu schade, dass Codebeispiel einfach mal in seinen Code einzubauen(damit hätte er sich seine Frage garantiert selbst beantwortet).

*Zudem(meine Meinung):* Ich habe bisher von Ihm nur Threads zu php gefunden und es ist auch nicht zu erwarten, dass er auch nur eine frage bzgl. java stellt. Nicht dass ich andere Sprachen nicht tolleriere, aber ich geh doch nicht in ein C++ Forum wenn die meisten meiner Fragen bei Java betreffen (schon alleine aus eigenem Vorteil).


----------



## fastjack (4. Aug 2010)

Prinzipiell denke ich, das Fragen zu anderen Sprachen, solange sie im richtigen Thread sind, eine Bereicherung darstellen. Was mich wunderte, war allerdings: "geht xxx mit yyy? Was kommt dann dabei raus, ein array vielleicht?" und wieso ein mysql_fetch("select columns from ...");  vom Autor nicht selbst mal eben schnell ausprobiert wurde.


----------



## ice-breaker (4. Aug 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> ich geh doch nicht in ein C++ Forum wenn die meisten meiner Fragen bei Java betreffen (schon alleine aus eigenem Vorteil).


wieso nicht, dass machen die C++-Leute doch auch, um hier einen FlameWar zu starten


----------



## babuschka (10. Aug 2010)

In XHTML Foren finden sich auch hin und wieder CSS - "Counter Strike Source" Zocker ein.. Diese stellen allerdings keine Bereicherung dar


----------



## aze (9. Sep 2010)

Dafür gibt es doch genügend PHP Foren.

Der Übersicht halber finde ich ganz gut ,dass hier nur Java Themen oder Skriptsprqachen die Java ähnlich sind besprochenwerden.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (9. Sep 2010)

@aze: das forum akzeptiert andere Sprachen (ein guter Grund dafür ist: weil manche Sprachen einfach zusammenarbeiten müssen) und versucht auch zu helfen. Der Thread wurde geschlossen, weil der TO keine eigeninitiative gezeigt hatte, nichts testen wollte und man befürchten musste: der postet jz jede Codezeile und will diese von uns erklärt haben.


----------

